# Toridos! They burn so good



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is one of my favorite appetizers and I decided to make some tonight.

[attachment=0:3bcc0kid]Bax Torido 2.png[/attachment:3bcc0kid]

You will need the following:

Jalapenos (10)
Deveined shrimp (10 shrimp)
Bacon (10 strips)
Toothpicks (10)
Soy sauce (2.5oz)
Water (2oz)
1 lime
Green onions (about 2 Tbsp)

Slice the jalapeno vertically and clean out all the seeds, (but leave the stem on the pepper for easier handling once the Torido is done cooking) and place a shrimp inside the pepper. Once all the jalapenos have been stuffed with whole shrimp, wrap in bacon and use a toothpick to hold the bacon on.

Cook until bacon is crisp and set cooked peppers on a plate in the oven to keep warm.

Mix 2.5oz soy sauce (about 1/2 bottle) with juice from one lime, add water and chopped green onions and stir together.

Drizzle sauce over peppers and allow to marinate in sauce for about 5-10 minutes while in the oven.

Enjoy!

PS: Mild peppers may be the better way to go on this, they burn coming out otherwise


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought jalapenos were mild.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> I thought jalapenos were mild.


If you knew the difference between peppers, then you would be right. But I accidentally bought Serrano peppers yesterday


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I learned the difference a longtime ago. I prefer the flavor of the serrano over the jalapeno. Even better is the habanero.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The flavor was good honestly. The first five that I ate werent too hot honestly, but the last one lit me up like a Christmas tree! But man were they delicious


----------

